# LAN + W-LAN bündeln



## Taubenschreck (13. März 2005)

Hallo,
  ist es möglich LAN und W-LAN zu bündeln, dass man dann also 154 Mbit/s hat?


----------



## generador (13. März 2005)

Soviel ich weiss ist das nicht möglich
Du kannst immer nur über eine IP mit der anderen Verbinden


----------



## Taubenschreck (13. März 2005)

Dann ist es auch nicht möglich z.B. Sürfen über W-LAN und meinetwegen ICQ, o.Ä über LAN?


----------



## turboprinz (13. März 2005)

HiHo,

das müsste warscheinlich funktionieren. Beide benutzen unterschiedlich IP's und dein Router sollte das zum Anlass nehmen und sozusagen zwei rechner erkennen. Da bleibt nur noch die frage zu klären ob das überhaupt sinn macht!

gruß der TURBOprinz


----------



## Sinac (14. März 2005)

Hm, wenn ich mir Recht entsinne gabs da irgendwie Probleme wenn man mit 2 NICs im gleichen Subnet war, bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher! Ansonsten könnte das gehen, zumindest auf IP-Ebene mit unterschiedlichen Routen.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Taubenschreck (16. März 2005)

Ich komm auf jeden Fall schon mal mit LAN und W-LAN gleichzeitig ins Netzwerk rein. Beiden wird eine eigene IP zugewiesen. Ich weis eben nur nicht, wie ich die Programme "verteilen" kann. Unter Linux währe das ja kein Problemaber unter Windows....


----------



## DaRula (17. März 2005)

Taubenschreck hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dann ist es auch nicht möglich z.B. Sürfen über W-LAN und meinetwegen ICQ, o.Ä über LAN?



macht doch in dem Fall gar keinen Sinn, weil deine Internetverbindung nicht an Geschwindigkeit zunimmt...


----------



## Taubenschreck (17. März 2005)

Ob es Sinn macht oder nicht war meine Frage. Es ist mir klar, dass die Internetverbindung nicht scheller wird. Es geht nur darum, z.B. über W-LAN zu surfen und über LAN z.B. Dateien von einem anderen Rechner im Netzwerk zu holen oder draufzuschieben. Meine Frage ist nur ob und wie es möglich ist.


----------



## generador (17. März 2005)

Ja sorum ist es möglich und zwar musst du für dein WLAN das Subnet des Routers nutzen
Also wenn dein Router die IP 192.168.0.1 hat muss deine WLAN Karte die 192.168.0.*** haben und Subnet Mask sollte 255.255.255.0 sein

Jetzt kannst du deiner Normalen Lan Karte z.B. die 192.168.100.1 geben und dem anderen Rechner die 192.168.100.2
Wenn du nun die Dateien von dem anderen Rechner haben willst connectest du per ftp oder ähnlichem einfach auf die 192.168.100.2
somit gehts du nun über kabelgebundene lan und nicht über WLAN


----------



## Taubenschreck (17. März 2005)

Ähm, soweit war's mir auch klar. Ich sitz ja nicht erst seit gestern am Computer. Es geht darum einzelnen Programmen verschiedene Schnittstellen zuzuweisen.


----------

